# Sioux Valley Retriever Event



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Is there any word out of Sioux Valley?


----------



## Dukbuster (Sep 16, 2012)

Gwen Jones said:


> Is there any word out of Sioux Valley?


I am curious too


----------



## menmon (Feb 10, 2008)

Open 1st Series land marks - Triple

First - Long Bird middle - flyer shot right to left against standing corn
Second - bird shot right to left in the hip pock of the flier - this bird many are handling on
Third - bird is a simulated flyer shot left to right on the far left of the test. The bird is through a piece of water with a dozen decoys


----------



## Dukbuster (Sep 16, 2012)

menmon said:


> Open 1st Series land marks - Triple
> 
> First - Long Bird middle - flyer shot right to left against standing corn
> Second - bird shot right to left in the hip pock of the flier - this bird many are handling on
> Third - bird is a simulated flyer shot left to right on the far left of the test. The bird is through a piece of water with a dozen decoys


Thanks for the update


----------



## Dukbuster (Sep 16, 2012)

Dying to know call backs on qualifier


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Heard that the Q would be running their 4th series this morning ( Saturday) and that the Derby would not begin till after the Q. Also heard that the Open starts with a land blind this a.m. but was not able to get call backs. Just know that the last 12 or so dogs could not find the flyer yesterday due to the build up of scent and feathers.


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

Unofficial open callbacks to the 4thmore in the morning. 4,16,18,25,26,33,42,45,54,58,75,78,80,81,85,87


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

*unofficial Amateur callbacks*

Unofficial Amateur callbacks to the 3rd in the morning 2,3,6,7,8,10,21,23,24,26,27,29,30,35,40 dog 23 starts


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

Anyone have Q results? Thank you!


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

Any q results?


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Congrats to Rick stawski and Trey Bullard taking 1st and 2nd in the Q


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

jerrod denton said:


> Congrats to Rick stawski and Trey Bullard taking 1st and 2nd in the Q


Thanks for the info. Do you happen to know any other placements? Thanks Bryan


----------



## Tocayo (Sep 1, 2013)

Well deserved Rick


----------



## Lauren Koch (Mar 28, 2009)

Does anyone know the name of the dog Rick won the Q with? Thanks in advance!


----------



## menmon (Feb 10, 2008)

Lauren Koch said:


> Does anyone know the name of the dog Rick won the Q with? Thanks in advance!


Sadie is the dog that won the qual


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

How is the derby going? I understand they got in 1 series yesterday afternoon. What are the words coming out on the All Age Stakes?


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

NFC Pete won the Open


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Pete is back at it! Congrats Steve Yozamp, Lynn Troy, and owner Bob Zylla!!


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Congrats to Mike Lanning! His dog Dream won the derby and made the derby list with 2 wins. 

Also congrats to Duane Schurr and his dog Cash on becoming QAA with a JAM in the AM.


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

Way to go all - Congrats. 

Has Dream had 2 derby wins in 3 outings 
Good going Mike 
Dk


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

I know cell phones work at Sioux Falls. Can't anyone post placements for all the stakes....PLEASE


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Congrats to the fineline crew getting a 4th and jam in the derby


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

unofficial open results
1st #45 NFC Pete
2nd #75 Colonel
3rd #25 Edge
4th #80 Canaille
RJ #81 Bravo
jams18,33,42,58,78

Amatuer 
1st #8 Al
2nd #30 Canaille
3rd #10 Blue
4th #21 Arrow
Rj#27 Blaze
jams 6,24,26,29,35

Derby
1st #1 Dream
2nd #27 Gus
3rd #12 Odie
4th #2 Shelby
Rj #22 Troy
jams 3,5,13,14,15,17,28


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

THANKS, Duane!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

WAY To GO, Steve and Bob!

What a comeback opening trial! An Open WIN with NFC-FC- AFC Seaside's Pelican Pete! What a consistent competitor! Congratulations to Bob for giving your tremendous companion an opportunity to achieve greatness and to Steve for bringing out the best in him!

rita


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Congrats to all, especially Bob Hayden with the BLUE RIBBON in the Am with Big Al!!


----------

